# Goofy or Regular?



## aregulargoof (Feb 18, 2014)

Today I went snowboarding for the first time in 3 years (I went maybe 3 times). I've always thought I was a goofy rider, as I'm much more comfortable leading with my right foot. The problem came when I was getting into toe edge turns. No matter how long I spent trying, I couldn't get them.

So on the last run of the day I decided to ride regular and try some toe edge turns that way. It was much much easier and felt much more natural. What I spent hours trying to do goofy, I nearly got right away regular.

So am I a goofy rider or regular? As I improve my turns and gain more control, will my comfort level riding regular increase, or should I be drilling those goofy toe edge turns more?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ride goofy for heelside and regular for toeside turns... problem solved


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

To determine which way to ride you have to kick a ball, or slide on wood floors with your socks on, or have someone sneak up behind you and push you, or you can just do what zk0ot said!


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

Were your bindings set for riding goofy? You mentioned switching on your last run, but you didn't say if you made any adjustments to your bindings. Otherwise do what tannersdad said.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

aregulargoof said:


> Today I went snowboarding for the first time in 3 years (I went maybe 3 times). I've always thought I was a goofy rider, as I'm much more comfortable leading with my right foot. The problem came when I was getting into toe edge turns. No matter how long I spent trying, I couldn't get them.
> 
> So on the last run of the day I decided to ride regular and try some toe edge turns that way. It was much much easier and felt much more natural. What I spent hours trying to do goofy, I nearly got right away regular.
> 
> So am I a goofy rider or regular? As I improve my turns and gain more control, will my comfort level riding regular increase, or should I be drilling those goofy toe edge turns more?


If turning feels more natural with your left foot, then there's a good chance you're regular. If I were you, I would make it a point to make sure you can turn regular and goofy, in case you ever want to do things that require you to go switch. And if it's any consolation, I've got a few oddball students in my lessons who skate one way (goofy, as an example), but prefer to turn with their left leg. It's something that works, and I don't argue with it.


----------



## aregulargoof (Feb 18, 2014)

I have done those tests before, the problem was one test would imply I'm goofy, while another would imply I'm regular. I'm a very two footed person in general.

It's very odd. On one hand I'm comfortable going straight down goofy, and less so regular, but I'm comfortable turning regular, and less so goofy. 

Also the bindings were set for a goofy rider, I didn't realize it really made a difference if the board was a twin? I didn't change anything when I went regular, would that have made a difference?

Thank you for all the replies by the way!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

aregulargoof said:


> I have done those tests before, the problem was one test would imply I'm goofy, while another would imply I'm regular. I'm a very two footed person in general.
> 
> It's very odd. On one hand I'm comfortable going straight down goofy, and less so regular, but I'm comfortable turning regular, and less so goofy.
> 
> ...


I hate "tests." I know a bunch of people who skateboard one way, and snowboard the other. There is just no reliable answer to picking a foot, except to try. 

What you need to do is pick a foot that feels better to you overall, and stick with it. There are a few portions of snowboarding that just feels weird until you get more time under your belt. 

As for the binding set up, it is possible for it to play a role. Turning usually does not feel as natural if the angle of the turning foot is less than the back. If I were you, try setting your stance so that the angles are the same, front and back, and fiddle with turning from there until you decide you've figured out what you like.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

boarderaholic said:


> I hate "tests."



I was being sarcastic about the test too. I think you do have a dominate foot, But my 8 yr old hasn't figured his out yet either. His board is set up neutral and he rides both ways with no problem. He just calls himself goofy because his leash is attached to his right foot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

zk0ot said:


> ride goofy for heelside and regular for toeside turns... problem solved


What happens if he wants to turn left?


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

F1EA said:


> What happens if he wants to turn left?


OOPS! :yahoo:


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

F1EA said:


> What happens if he wants to turn left?


Maybe he's just not an ambi-turner.


----------



## aregulargoof (Feb 18, 2014)

F1EA said:


> What happens if he wants to turn left?


'She' was wondering the exact same thing when she read that. That wouldn't exactly work when I start trying to link turns.

I think when I go out again this weekend, I'll see just how proficient I can get one my toe edge while riding regular. I feel like if I became as comfortable toe edge as I currently am heel edge, it wouldn't feel as uncomfortable to ride regular as I'd have more control.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I skate goofy, but board regular... 
I'm more comfertable spinning "switch", as ive been skateboarding more then I have snowboarding. So may I suggest ride the way you feel most comfy/natural spinning?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

aregulargoof said:


> 'She' was wondering the exact same thing when she read that. That wouldn't exactly work when I start trying to link turns.
> 
> I think when I go out again this weekend, I'll see just how proficient I can get one my toe edge while riding regular. I feel like if I became as comfortable toe edge as I currently am heel edge, it wouldn't feel as uncomfortable to ride regular as I'd have more control.


as for "tests", the only ones i think sort of work is 1) sliding on socks or onto ice, try hopping into the slide (like on a skimboard); and 2) hop on a bench with one foot first... the foot you push yourself with is your rear (and the one you land first on the bench is front).

But having your bindings symmetrical is Very important to determine your stance! unless you already know, then adjust them as you like.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

why choose? letting terrain, spin direction, mood, etc dictate stance would be kinda ideal


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm pretty new at snowboarding, but I think the best test to see if you are goofy or not is as follows:
Try riding regular, if you are more comfortable riding that way you are regular. If you are more comfortable riding goofy, you are goofy.

Am I right?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

to turn left you just just turn right 270 then your going left.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I tested goofy but ride regular..only started in Jan. so may try goofy on the bunny hill next weekend to see how it feels...


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Just stick your bindings to -15/15 and then go down the hill a few times alternating which foot leads. You'll quickly find which foot you prefer forward.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

KellionBane said:


> Just stick your bindings to -15/15 and then go down the hill a few times alternating which foot leads. You'll quickly find which foot you prefer forward.


I taught my nephew this year. He tested goofy was comfortable riding goofy. Then after we started progressing more on turns he asked if he could switch his feet. I said of course, I always encouraged him to tell me if anything was ackward or he felt more stable with one foot over the other.

Well, you guessed it. He switched from Goofy to Regular and had a great end to the day.
Give it a solid try, not 5 runs but at least 1/2 the day since your still new and then make the decision or the decision might be made for you. 
Hope it all goes well, let us know the outcome


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I just started riding switch but I am goofy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Or try this sorcery:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

KellionBane said:


> Just stick your bindings to -15/15 and then go down the hill a few times alternating which foot leads. You'll quickly find which foot you prefer forward.


+100 This is great advice for anyone starting out snowboarding to find the lead foot.

Also the sooner one rides switch the better. So once you find weather your regular or goofy start riding some switch. Makes progression on your snowboard faster and will add to your enjoyment.
:yahoo:


----------



## aregulargoof (Feb 18, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> +100 This is great advice for anyone starting out snowboarding to find the lead foot.
> 
> Also the sooner one rides switch the better. So once you find weather your regular or goofy start riding some switch. Makes progression on your snowboard faster and will add to your enjoyment.
> :yahoo:


Hey everyone! Thank you for your advice! I went out again today and rode until my body couldn't take it anymore. By the end of the day I was linking turns with both feet forward! I was also able to get down blues without much side-slipping, so that was a huge positive for me. I decided not even to bother picking a front foot because I was feeling pretty comfortable either way. Like you said, it's best to just become proficient either way, so that's what I've decided to do.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My best friend surfs regular and skates/snowboards goofy. Do whatever feels right.


----------



## Teslatic (Dec 8, 2013)

If you have an EST board, check your boot balance (with your boots in the bindings). If you have more heel hang than toe hang, that's a sign that you need to scoot the bindings up a bit. That would help your toe edge turns for sure.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

if you are new. it doesnt matter if you are goofy or regular. they will be equally weird. although, I would pick one and stick to it. stop switching back and forth doing falling leaf, you will never be good at either.
my buddy, he started out falling leaf, now he is still falling leafing. he would pick an edge, then switch stance, then go the other way. sometimes you just gonna get over your mental barrier.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think alot of this discussion in snowboarding comes from the fear of and inability to link turns. As a newbie, every direction feels better than actually changing edges, especially if you only want to learn toeside to heelside


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I think alot of this discussion in snowboarding comes from the fear of and inability to link turns. As a newbie, every direction feels better than actually changing edges, especially if you only want to learn toeside to heelside


Fear! Fear! Fear! Fear! Fear! Newbie or any level to progress one must overcome it, some say its mental, next week, would rather, can't, or to hard in the end it's FEAR.:dizzy:


----------

